# Claiming Dental Work



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I recently had some dental work done that costed more than $1K when all said and done. Unfortunately, I was not insured, so I paid it out of my own pocket. That misfortune aside, my dentist told me that contrary to popular belief among his patients, that I could claim the expense on income tax. So, if that's true, what kind of a credit would I actually get for it?


----------



## katie_l (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi Lars,
Dental work goes under "medical expenses" on the income tax form.
Hope this helps
Katie


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I don't think medical deductions kick in until you pass a certain amount. From what I recall, I think it is greater than what you just spent.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Lars, it would be dependent on your income. You are allowed to make "certain" medical expenses deductable *IF* they are above a percentage of your gross income before taxes (I'm not sure what this percent is but you can see it on your income tax form).

Will you get any money back? Highly unlikely. With 3 kids of my own (and a single dad for a long time) I spent thousands per year on dental work and I was never able to get any of it back through income tax. 

More than likely your dentist is feeding you a line so you will spend more.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh, and to add ... any dental procedures that are for cosmetic purposes are not medical expenses (tooth replacement, chip repair, whitening, etc.)


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Lars, in the future I recommend you seek out the services of a dental clinic or school. The prices are lower, and if you are seen by a student the work is mostly done by an attending dentist (the teacher). Also, private dentists are motivated to perform as many services they can sell to you, but a dental student is motivated to recommend only what you need to get a good grade.

I went this route and got some very high-end services done, such as caps and implants. I saved thousands.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Seriously?

I'm a student and have a really low income, can I claim the $2000 in dental work I had with no insurance?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Depends how much you make and how much you spent on medical/dental. You can pool expenses from one year into another as long as it's within a 12 month period if that works better - you don't have to stick to 'calendar' years.

From last year's return guidelines: (here's the source)



> You can claim on line 330 the total eligible medical expenses you or your spouse or common-law partner paid for:
> 
> yourself;
> your spouse or common-law partner; or
> ...


So, save those receipts.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lars, yes, all dental costs are part of the medical deductions, as are any insurance you pay to cover medical costs. Every little bit helps.


----------

